# 1st Buffalo, NY Slot Car Swap Meet



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,

WHO: ALL FELLOW SLOTCAR ENTHUSIASTS
WHAT: 1ST BUFFALO NY SLOT CAR SWAP MEET
WHERE: NIAGARA FALLS QUALITY HOTEL & SUITES - 240 RAINBOW BLVD 14303
WHEN: SUNDAY, OCTOBER 08, 2006 9:00 AM-1:00 PM 
WHY: FUN - FUN - FUN - DOOR PRIZES - FREE APPRAISALS
WITH: 100% SLOTCARS! 1950'S, 1960'S, 1970'S, 1980'S, 1990'S, 2000'S 

FLYER WITH COMPLETE DETAILS & DIRECTIONS:
http://www.mrconey.com/vintage_slotcar_club/buffalo_new_york_slot_car_show.html

NOTE: This event will sell out and tables are on a first come basis!

Thank you.

Mister Coney


----------



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

*1st Buffalo NY Slot Car Show & Swap Meet*

Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,

The 1st Buffalo NY Slot Car Show & Swap Meet is four (4) days away and almost sold out!

We have some vendors traveling as far away as Cleveland, Hamilton, Rochester, Syracuse and Toledo as well as locals from Alden, Buffalo, North Tonawanda, etc.

There will be all kinds of ho and 1:64 scale slot cars and parts including 440's, afx, atlas, bachman, hp2, hp7, jl, lionel, bachman, tjets, tyco pro, tyco s, vibes, etc.

There will even be some 1:24, 1:32, 1:43, 1:48 scale.

We are planning on setting up small working atlas & tjet slot car tracks.

Door prizes for everyone that walks through the door and one lucky person will walk away with over $200.00 worth of door prizes after 12 noon!

Mister Coney ColorMe™ contests for children of all ages. Special door prizes for moms, wives and girl friends!

If anyone from HobbyTalk knows someone willing to set up a slot car racing track, please contact me.

NOTE: If you are registered on both HobbyTalk and Mister Coney...

1) Print this page out
2) Enter your usernames from BOTH sites
3) Get a FREE Mister Coney goes over Niagara Falls in a Barrel Jigsaw Puzzle with your paid admission. ($10.00 value) Choose USA or CANADA. (These are a Limited Edition of 50)

My HobbyTalk username is:
My MisterConey username is:

Thank you.

Mister Coney


----------

